# Sachma wat is eigentlich eure Lieblings Biersorte :)



## El Homer (5. Oktober 2008)

Mich würde mal interessieren von welchem Braumeister ihr euer köstliches Met holt ?

PS: ich bevorzuge Becks und Herforder

Immer dem Motto nach: Hopfen und Malz, Gott erhalt's!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artenus (5. Oktober 2008)

altbier ausm brauhaus <3


----------



## El Homer (5. Oktober 2008)

Hui sone fixe antwort ^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Oktober 2008)

El schrieb:


> Hui sone fixe antwort ^^


Wo das wort BIER auftaucht sind manche Menschen recht schnell da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S.E.Lain (5. Oktober 2008)

Bit Passion is lecker aber naja bin sonst nicht so der mega bier trinker lieber schnappes x)


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Oktober 2008)

5,0, astra rotlicht, beck's, bio-flens


----------



## Haxxler (5. Oktober 2008)

Rothaus und Fürstenberg!


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Oktober 2008)

Augustiner Helles ^^ ganz klar


----------



## Kangrim (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich vertrag seltsamer weise kein Bier also ist meine Antwort hier -> Wodka


----------



## Bankchar (5. Oktober 2008)

Becks, Astra oder Holsten


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Oktober 2008)

fuck. hab oben bio-flens vergessen <3


btw kennt hier jmd flankyball?


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Oktober 2008)

kennt jemand mc Mallows?


----------



## Karzaak (5. Oktober 2008)

Rothaus

am besten Tannenzäpfchen    lääääcker mjam mjam

Ansonsten Becks  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (5. Oktober 2008)

Astra, Bergbier


----------



## matalyan (5. Oktober 2008)

am liebsten hohenfelder pilsener 
sonst tuts auch jedes weizen
muss halt nur schön kalt sein


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (5. Oktober 2008)

Steh mehr so auf Biermixgetränke. Sprich: V+, Schöfferhofer (Grapefruit), Becks. Darf auch Reissdorf oder Früh sein.


----------



## Shanaran (5. Oktober 2008)

Artenus schrieb:


> altbier ausm brauhaus <3


volle Zustimmung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squarg (5. Oktober 2008)

Erdinger Weissbier, Löwenbräu, Unterbarer


----------



## Crap pack (5. Oktober 2008)

Natürlich wie wir Berner ausdrücken (es Bärner Müntschi) is en Bier das in bern gebraut wird echt lecker und das heisst für alle vollpfosten de kein Schweizerdeutsch können (ein Berner Kuss) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (5. Oktober 2008)

Reissdorf , Gaffel, Früh, Erdinger, Paulaner, Becks Gold

und des mit dem Tequilla^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> und des mit dem Tequilla^^


desperados?


----------



## Dracun (5. Oktober 2008)

richtich mir fiel der verdammte Name net ein^^


----------



## Tahult (5. Oktober 2008)

Rolinck Pilsener, Rothaus TANNEN ZÄPFLE, Erdinger Weißbier, Kapplerbräu Export Hell

Sehr leckere Biere.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karzaak (6. Oktober 2008)

huch

wenn ich so Tahults Beitrag lese, fällt mir auf, dass ich Tannen Zäpfle falsch geschrieben habe..
Zäpfle nicht Zäpfchen xD
Mag wohl daran liegen, dass ich schon zu viele getrunken habe xD
Hirn weggespült und so..

Danke für deine dezente Hervorhebung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ach ja, Desperados mag ich auch ganz gerne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (6. Oktober 2008)

Hachenburger! <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das noch recht neue Weizen ist dabei besonders toll.


----------



## spectrumizer (6. Oktober 2008)

Budvar und Murphy's Red!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Oktober 2008)

> Sachma wat is eigentlich eure Lieblings Biersorte



Das, das nicht nach Bier schmeckt.


----------



## Xelyna (6. Oktober 2008)

Bier ist eklig..
Trink ich entweder in Mischform (Desperados) oder wenn ich angetrunken bin - dann schmeckt eh alles gleich.


----------



## Minastirit (6. Oktober 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich vertrag seltsamer weise kein Bier also ist meine Antwort hier -> Wodka



Wodka > bier
wenn dann trink ich aber eichhof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenns schon ein bier sein muss dann wenigstens ein gutes *g*


----------



## Qonix (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich mag kein Bier.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (6. Oktober 2008)

Uhm, ich mag am liebsten Guinness extra Stout, Newcastle Brown Ale und Schwelmer in allen Variationen.


----------



## Karnivoren (6. Oktober 2008)

Am liebsten ein Altenmünster Bier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wenn es das mal nicht im Getränkemarkt gibt, weiche ich auf ein August um:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## German Psycho (6. Oktober 2008)

das meiste was hier aufgeführt wurde darf sich nicht bier nennen ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dafür könnt ich töten.


----------



## dalai (6. Oktober 2008)

German schrieb:


> das meiste was hier aufgeführt wurde darf sich nicht bier nennen ...
> 
> 
> dafür könnt ich töten.



Dann lieber Guinness Foreign Extra,schmeckt gut wenns warm ist und beim Essen. Eisbock aus Berlin ist auch gut, hat einen sehr hohen alkoholgehalt (12% alc.)


----------



## Cookie Jar (6. Oktober 2008)

Hmmmm Bier     Am Besten find ich Reeds


----------



## PTK (6. Oktober 2008)

omg ihr habt doch alle einen am kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Reissdorf KÖLSCH ist das einzig wahre...


----------



## nalcarya (6. Oktober 2008)

German schrieb:


> das meiste was hier aufgeführt wurde darf sich nicht bier nennen ...
> 
> http://www.beerbrains.com/guinness.jpg
> 
> dafür könnt ich töten.


Nun ja, Geschmackssache würde ich sagen.

Guinness z.B. mag ich persönlich überhaupt nicht. Das hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ist mir da schon viel, viel lieber.

Aber am allerliebsten ist mir immer noch ein gutes, deutsches Hefeweizen, wobei da die typischen Klischeemarken (Paulaner, Erdinger) imho auch die besten sind (abgesehen vom schon erwähnten Hachenburger^^).

Oh und ganz toll ist auch noch dies hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


damit hab ich mich mal tierisch abgeschossen, weil mir niemand gesagt hat das es sich um Starkbier handelt *hust* :>


----------



## Malleus (6. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> fuck. hab oben bio-flens vergessen <3
> 
> 
> btw kennt hier jmd flankyball?



jop, und es heißt Flunky Ball 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das beste Game das je erfunden wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich trink am liebsten 5.0 <- BEST oder Krombacher
aber an sich ist die sorte egal, hauptsache BIER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weizen trink ich ansonsten auch verdammt gern, egal aus welcher Brauerei :>


----------



## K0l0ss (6. Oktober 2008)

Guinness. Eindeutig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Da das aber hier in Deutschland kaum zu bekommen ist, und Draught auch teuer ist. Weich ich immer auf meinen zweiten Favoriten aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (6. Oktober 2008)

Tjoa... 5.0,Holsten,Astra und Warsteiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Oktober 2008)

Malleus schrieb:


> jop, und es heißt Flunky Ball
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


niemals!!!! flunky ball ist ein anderes spiel und absolut scheiße!


----------



## Malleus (6. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> niemals!!!! flunky ball ist ein anderes spiel und absolut scheiße!



sicherf ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Oktober 2008)

Malleus schrieb:


> sicherf ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


flunky ball ist es wenn du leute siehst, die mit nem baumstumpf auf ne einzlne dose werfen....

flankyball hat stil und regeln!


----------



## Sneedlewood (6. Oktober 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gibt es das nicht nur in Braunschweig und Umgebung ?

Das trink ich auch immer ganz gerne, wenn es mal "billig" bzw Günstig sein darf ! :>


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Oktober 2008)

Sneedlewood schrieb:


> Gibt es das nicht nur in Braunschweig und Umgebung ?
> 
> Das trink ich auch immer ganz gerne, wenn es mal "billig" bzw Günstig sein darf ! :>


also kommen tuts daher afaik. aber ka obs das auch weiter weg is.
btw es is nich nur günstig es schmeckt sogar gut!


----------



## PARAS.ID (6. Oktober 2008)

Bionade ;D 

Krostizer


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Oktober 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Bionade ;D
> [...]


geil aber kein bier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yelan (6. Oktober 2008)

Becks Gold
aber eigentlich egal, hauptsache Bier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin da ein Freund der Abwechslung: Mal lokalpatriotisch ("König"), dann wieder depressiv-dunkel ("Diebels"), jedoch auch dem Sumpfbier ("Jever") oder einem flotten Flens ("Flensburger") nicht abgeneigt.

Was aber tun, wenn die Zeit knapp wird oder die Geduld fehlt? Da kann man natürlich auf umdrehungsstärkeren Stoff ausweichen - oder greift zum Rettungsanker:

_"Ein verwegenes Stück Braukunst"_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aus der Kritik von http://www.bier1.de/ :

_"Wenn man das in Kneipen ausschenken würde, bräuchte man sich um Jugendschutz keine Gedanken machen; die würden freiwillige Limo trinken. Man oh man. Ist das ein Starkbier. Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Jedoch! Ganz ohne Qualitäten, abgesehen von der brachial-brontalen Stärke abgesehen, ist es nicht."_

Ein kräftiger Alleinunterhalter, ohne daß man auf Druckbetankung ausweichen müsste. Will wohldosiert (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) eingesetzt sein - ab vier Dröhnungen á 0,5l garantier ich für nix mehr!

Bimmbamm


----------



## Silenzz (6. Oktober 2008)

Sneedlewood schrieb:


> Gibt es das nicht nur in Braunschweig und Umgebung ?
> 
> Das trink ich auch immer ganz gerne, wenn es mal "billig" bzw Günstig sein darf ! :>


Mein Opa trinkt das auch, also in Koeln und Umgebung gibbetz das auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich trink gerne Becks-Lemon, Becks-Ice (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), Schoefferhofer Weizen.... Obwohl ich ein ganz normales Becks auch mag (an einem heissen Sommertag, und wenn man ziemlich durstig ist, ist ein normales Becks perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Healguard (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich hasse Bier! Schmeckt voll ekelig das Zeug!
(Es sei denn, man hat schon ein bisschen was intus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> (Es sei denn, man hat schon ein bisschen was intus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


dann kommt eh alles rein, was trinkbar ist :S


----------



## Happening (6. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> dann kommt eh alles rein, was trinkbar ist :S


Nicht nur, was trinkbar ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malleus (6. Oktober 2008)

Sneedlewood schrieb:


> Gibt es das nicht nur in Braunschweig und Umgebung ?
> 
> Das trink ich auch immer ganz gerne, wenn es mal "billig" bzw Günstig sein darf ! :>



jo das kommt aus der Wolters Brauerei IN braunschweig ^^
und wie dein nachposter schrieb
das schmeckt echt sau gut, bei dem bier wird halt an der ganzen werbung gespart
was die qualität nicht schmälert


----------



## lavax (6. Oktober 2008)

Lübzer Urkraft

und Hasseröder Export


----------



## K0l0ss (7. Oktober 2008)

Sneedlewood schrieb:


> Gibt es das nicht nur in Braunschweig und Umgebung ?
> 
> Das trink ich auch immer ganz gerne, wenn es mal "billig" bzw Günstig sein darf ! :>



Ach, hier im Supermarkt um die Ecke steht eine Palette auf der andere, und ich wohne in Ennepetal, nache Hagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ireas (7. Oktober 2008)

STIEGL


----------



## Oonâgh (7. Oktober 2008)

Mit Kumpels meist 5.0 einfach weil's günstiger is, wenn man mal ne Palette von mitbringt.
Ansonsten als Kölner bin ich ja so patriotisch.. Meist Reissdorf Kölsch, wenn ich weiss, es wird vieeeel getrunken schonmal eher Früh, aber sonst is mir das zu unbierig, so wässrig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und manchmal auch Weizen..


----------



## Haxxler (7. Oktober 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> omg ihr habt doch alle einen am kopf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wir reden hier von BIER und nicht von WASSER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ne also weiss nicht aber Kölsch schmeckt mir mal überhaupt nich das is einfach ne lasche Brühe.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (7. Oktober 2008)

Natürlich ein vernünftiges Pils, am liebsten Bit.

Weil Pils rein, Kölsch raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und selbstverständlich Paulaner Weißbier, natürlich auch sehr gerne mit Banana 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Winipek (7. Oktober 2008)

Jever Dark !!  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ben86rockt (7. Oktober 2008)

Das einzig wahre ist a Guschtl! oder auch Augustiner!!

yummy!!!

/edit: Über Geschmack lässt sich in diesem Falle leider nicht streiten!


----------



## Sankero (7. Oktober 2008)

6er Becks auf ex. Prost  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (7. Oktober 2008)

Kaltenberger Dunkles Weißbier. 

Bin ein stolzer Einwohner Kaltenbergs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was aber nicht der Grund ist warum das mein Lieblingsbier ist^^

Und das einzige Becks das schmeckt ist eindeutig Becks Gold.

Btw


Sneedlewood schrieb:


> Gibt es das nicht nur in Braunschweig und Umgebung ?



Auch in Landsberg ma gekauft^^


----------



## El Homer (7. Oktober 2008)

Sankero schrieb:


> 6er Becks auf ex. Prost
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


OOOHH ja^^ 
achja kennt jemand Becks Murerkelle, die sind einfach nur gut und praktisch !


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Oktober 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Ich bin da ein Freund der Abwechslung: Mal lokalpatriotisch ("König"), dann wieder depressiv-dunkel ("Diebels"), jedoch auch dem Sumpfbier ("Jever") oder einem flotten Flens ("Flensburger") nicht abgeneigt.
> 
> Was aber tun, wenn die Zeit knapp wird oder die Geduld fehlt? Da kann man natürlich auf umdrehungsstärkeren Stoff ausweichen - oder greift zum Rettungsanker:
> 
> ...


ich meld darauf mal need an. 



Ben86rockt schrieb:


> Das einzig wahre ist a Guschtl! oder auch Augustiner!!
> 
> yummy!!!
> 
> /edit: Über Geschmack lässt sich in diesem Falle leider nicht streiten!



das kann ich so unterschreiben und an dem geschmack is echt nix auszusetzen, prost!


----------



## Serran (7. Oktober 2008)

becks Ice  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich weiss Frauenbier , aber es schmeckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Oktober 2008)

Augustiner Bräu München. Lagerbier hell (5,2%) seit 1328 (älteste Brauerei Münchens!). Frisches, weit entwickeltes Spitzenbier. Man schmeckt die Tradition. Die flüssige Form einer ernstgemeinten Lebensphilosophie. Eine Erklärung der Liebe an das Bier. Ich schenke diesem Bier meine ganze Zuneigung. Dieses Bier (!) muß man getrunken haben. Mit seinem perfekt abgerundeten Geschmack und dem raffinierten, fast unauffälligen zarten Malzabgang gehört dieses Bier zu den besten (Bieren) seiner Art.
Prädikat: Bavarian Leader.

hier mal was zu meinem geliebten Augustiener <3


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Oktober 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Und das einzige Becks das schmeckt ist eindeutig Becks Gold.



Mädchenbier.

Mh KöPi ist auch ganz lecker, aber ich vote mal für das 5,0 - das hat style.


----------



## SeRuM (7. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Trink ich meißt was aber auch echt lecker ,bei uns nur schwer zu bekommen ist :
http://www.boehme-erlensee.de/Stoertebeker.jpg


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Oktober 2008)

Kölsch ist doch eh sone Sache, wieviele Sorten gibts denn davon eigentlich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aja Störtebeker, daraus hab ich letztens ne Bratensauce gemacht, die zweite Flasche landete in mir.

@Topic: Diese alkoholfreien Weizen sind lecker, das Paulaner und Erdinger auf jedenfall - ich mag diesen isotonischen Sportbierstil.. :>


----------



## luXz (7. Oktober 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Mädchenbier.



Kann man sagen.

Btw:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (8. Oktober 2008)

Meckatzer.

Die anderen Biere sind nur Wasser.


----------



## Heynrich (8. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Joa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (8. Oktober 2008)

40 Ounce!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realcynn (8. Oktober 2008)

Seid unserem Gildentreffen Wieselsburger^^


----------



## Sankero (8. Oktober 2008)

El schrieb:


> OOOHH ja^^
> achja kennt jemand Becks Murerkelle, die sind einfach nur gut und praktisch !



Wo gibt´s die zu kaufen? Das wär ein super Weihnachtsgeschenk für´n kumpel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SäD (8. Oktober 2008)

selbst-gebrautes von einem Kollegen
und
Calanda/Miller/Feldschlösschen


----------



## Hell-Emissary (8. Oktober 2008)

Feldschlösschen ;P

..

Schweizer Bier halt^^


----------



## poTTo (8. Oktober 2008)

<<< trinkt BECKs

*Nordish by Nature*


----------



## El Homer (8. Oktober 2008)

Sankero schrieb:


> Wo gibt´s die zu kaufen? Das wär ein super Weihnachtsgeschenk für´n kumpel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Öhm ^^ ganz normal im Getränkeladen, ich glaube die gibts gar net im Supermarkt, da musse zum Getränkehändler.

Ich kauf die nur noch einfach weil mehr drin is und weil sie so schön hoch sind.


----------



## Rastabaum (8. Oktober 2008)

5,0 zwecks wegen schmeckt gut/ is billig und natürlich original bölkstoff! schmeckt hammermäßig...würd's aber auch trinken wenns nach pisse schmecken würde weil die flaschen so verdammt stylisch sind Oo


----------



## Reyna 6187 (8. Oktober 2008)

Barre-Bräu dein Herz erfreu     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## frängisch (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich trinke jedes Pils solange es nach dem  Reinheitsgebot gebraut wurde=) Für jeden der gern Bier trinkt empfehle ich mal nach Bamberg zu fahren.


----------



## h3ir (8. Oktober 2008)

Becks - kommt ja auch aus der nähe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gored (8. Oktober 2008)

definitiv bombadier aus england ( 90% der leute die ich kenne meinen es schmeckt wie pisse aber ich liebe es ) und bei deutschen bieren ist es aventinus


----------



## Sankero (9. Oktober 2008)

El schrieb:


> Öhm ^^ ganz normal im Getränkeladen, ich glaube die gibts gar net im Supermarkt, da musse zum Getränkehändler.
> 
> Ich kauf die nur noch einfach weil mehr drin is und weil sie so schön hoch sind.



Bei uns hab ich die noch nirgends gesehen. Werd dann mal beim nächsten Besuch in Hamburg danach Ausschau halten. Danke für den Tipp  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cerna karkulka (9. Oktober 2008)

Ganz klar Radegast, Kozel, Ostravar und Weisenoher ^^


----------



## Urengroll (9. Oktober 2008)

Naja ich trinke Veltins V+ und Weizenbier mit Cola(Banane) also alles was süß ist. Bier geht nur dann, wenn ich dermaßen voll bin, das mir das süße egal ist.
Krusovic usw...........................^^


----------



## Desdinova (9. Oktober 2008)

Bei Bier ist bei mir die Situation entscheidend, also mal trinke ich das, mal das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber hier mal eine kleine Auflistung:

Helles:
Tegernseer Spezial

Weissbier:
Dachs-Weissbier (örtliche Brauerei)

Dunkles:
König Ludwig Dunkel

Dunkles Weissbier:
Dunkle Franziskaner Weisse

Natürtrübes Helles: (Ja, gibt's auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Hacker-Pschorr Anno 1407 (Kellerbier)  <-- Mein aktuelles Lieblingsbier (Nie warm trinken! Wirklich, nie!)

Pils:
Kann ich eigentlich absolut nicht ab, aber wenns sein muss und es gar keinen anderen Ausweg gibt dann zur Not mal Beck's


Um das klarzustellen, ich trinke nicht viel Bier. Aber wenn, dann eigentlich nur eins von den oben genannten.


----------



## storm51 (9. Oktober 2008)

Reissdorf Kölsch


----------



## Liyara (9. Oktober 2008)

Astra und Heineken!


----------



## Toastbrod (9. Oktober 2008)

Becks is dreck

Ich finde Rothaus und Meckatzer gut.

Wer sich richtig töten will der holt sich ne 1Liter FAXE Bierdose von der Tanke^^


----------



## razielsun (10. Oktober 2008)

bananenweizen!


----------



## Sankero (10. Oktober 2008)

Toastbrod schrieb:


> Wer sich richtig töten will der holt sich ne 1Liter FAXE Bierdose von der Tanke^^



Dann kannste auch gleich aus der Zapfsäule trinken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zenrial (10. Oktober 2008)

Stiegl Zipfer oder Eggenberger auf deutsch alles ausser gösser


----------



## Slavery (10. Oktober 2008)

Becks (aller Art- außer Gold) - Augustiner Hell - Unterbaarer Hell und das beste überhaupt:


Franziskaner Weißbier


----------



## Thraslon (10. Oktober 2008)

Schöfferhoffer Grapefruit und Corona <3


----------



## Avyn (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich trink eher selten Bier aber wenn dann Köstritzer Schwarzbier


----------



## Hunternevs (10. Oktober 2008)

Kein bier..Wodka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Temsus (10. Oktober 2008)

Becks, Warsteiner, Stauder


----------



## Asoriel (10. Oktober 2008)

Karamalz! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iliekmilk (10. Oktober 2008)

Absoluter Trumpf ist das einzig Wahre....

Tannenzäpfle

Gibt nix besseres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (11. Oktober 2008)

Becks , Öko und Guinnes


----------



## todesfritte (11. Oktober 2008)

in letzter zeit gerne mix-biere! aber es geht nichts über ein frisch gezapftes weizen!


----------



## Frigobert (11. Oktober 2008)

Dithmarscher oder Tuborg - wenn das mal nicht vorrätig sein sollte, tut´s auch ein anderes Pils. Mit Alt, Weizen, kölsch und so einem Zeug kann man mich jagen...


Auch lecker: Alsterwasser - in Fachkreisen auch Autofahrer-Bowle genannt, aber Rot (mit Himbeerlimo, die Schaumkrone muß ein leicht rosa Farbton haben, dann ist es genau richtig)


----------



## iliekmilk (11. Oktober 2008)

todesfritte schrieb:


> in letzter zeit gerne mix-biere! aber es geht nichts über ein frisch gezapftes weizen!




im sommer muss ich sagen geht auch nix ueber ein geiles kristall weizen, im biergarten, einfach fett! =)


----------



## airace (18. Oktober 2008)

also ich trinke gerne mal ein becks green lemon aber mein lieblings bier ist veltins V+ Curuba ...


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (18. Oktober 2008)

Herforder Pils 

was denn sonst?
ach ja und ab und zu mal n Guinnes

PS: Herforder ftw^^


----------



## Tupac 2 (18. Oktober 2008)

ich sag nur eins<----------------------------


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Death_Master (18. Oktober 2008)

Becks ist das beste!!!


----------



## Alanium (18. Oktober 2008)

Germania! <3


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

Death_Master schrieb:


> Becks ist das beste!!!



Becks? pfui mag das net^^

Schneider Weisse ftw


----------



## Tan (18. Oktober 2008)

Kilkenny, Guinnes und wenns was gemischtes sein soll Licher X²


----------



## ravenFlasH (18. Oktober 2008)

Becks Gold


----------



## Abell (19. Oktober 2008)

Stiegl


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> Becks? pfui mag das net^^
> 
> Schneider Weisse ftw


Ein Schneider trinker juhu!


----------



## Oonâgh (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich kram den Fred mal wieder aus.. Jemand ne Ahnung, wo man im Raum Köln das Rothaus-Pils (Tannenzäpfle oder Eiszäpfle) herbekommt?
Ich hab bis jetzt in allen Ecken gegoogelt und find da nichts genaueres zu, wo man das kaufen könnte, weil die ja auch komplett auf Werbung verzichten. 
Wär supi, wenn da wer ne Idee hätte.

Grüssle


----------



## Luemmler (22. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das einzig wahre an einem schönen Sommertag!

Grüsse

Luemmler


----------



## Amarillo (22. Oktober 2008)

Schwarzer Abt


----------



## Wolfmania (16. Dezember 2009)

Was ist Euer Lieblings-Bier – gibt es hier noch richtige Bier-Liebhaber  die nicht diese Mix-Sachen wollen sondern von richtigen kleinen Brauereien ?

    Meine momentanen Favoriten:

    -           Augustiner Edelstoff (von Augustiner Brauerei, München)  www.augustiner-braeu.de

    -           Weizenbier von Brauerei Gutmann, Titting   www.brauerei–gutmann.de

    -           Rotingdorfer von Brauerei Rotingdorfer, Werther  www.rotingdorfer.de


----------



## Davatar (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin kein grosser Biertrinker, aber ich mag ab und zu gerne mal ein Sol, weils mich an meine Zeit in Mexiko erinnert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder ein Chang, weils mich an meine Zeit in Asien erinnert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deutsches Bier mag ich nicht sonderlich, ist mir meistens zu herb.
Alternativ hin und wieder mal ein Weizen.
Ganz schlimm find ich Grölsch, das ist echt abscheulich. Die Holländer scheinen da ja total drauf abzufahren, aber ich find, das schmeckt wie alte Socken kombiniert mit abgestandenem Bier.


----------



## Bitialis (16. Dezember 2009)

Also ich als Bayer trinke gerne:

- Tegernseer Hell (meines erachtens der gott unter den Bieren)
- Hacker Pschorr Hell / Anno 1417
- Astra (Rotlicht)
- 2,5 Radler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (16. Dezember 2009)

ich als Bayer trink gar kein bier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


krieg brechreiz wenn ich das zeug nur rieche


----------



## Bloodletting (16. Dezember 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> krieg brechreiz wenn ich das zeug nur rieche



This!

Ich versteh nich, wie man diese Pisse nur saufen kann. Furchtbar.

An dieser Stelle verweise ich gerne auf folgendes: http://www.istdasnormal.com/index.php?view=2277

Alle nur am Saufen interessiert, Volldeppen!


----------



## Kaldreth (16. Dezember 2009)

Also ich als Westfale trinke am liebsten

Rolinck Premium Pilsener (leider seit ein paar Jahren keine Privatbrauerei mehr sondern von Krombacher aufgekauft)
Beck's
Veltins


----------



## Bitialis (16. Dezember 2009)

@ marion9394:

Schande über dich!!! 
Ne schmarn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bist ja Bayern-Fan da kann man nix dran ändern, dass die n bisschen eigen sind..

Ich als Bayer und 60 Fan trinke gerne Abends mal n Bier


----------



## Perkone (16. Dezember 2009)

Am liebsten dieses : http://www.bierclub.net/bier_1661.htm

Ist zwar eine deutsche Site und demnach auch von Deutschen getestet, von daher kann man der Note nicht wirklich vertrauen.. Wenn da selbst Hirter Privat Pils ne 3,00 kriegt weiß ich schon, dass da was net passen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Dezember 2009)

Entweder

Augustiner Helles /Edelstoff
oder 
Löschzwerg
oder
Falter irgendwas 

ansonst Met!!!!!

edit: wobei ich jetzt kein GROßer Freund von Bier bin mir ist da ne Cole dann doch lieber wenn ich die auswahl hab vor allem wenn in der Cola noch n Jack drin ist :>


----------



## Wolfmania (16. Dezember 2009)

Bitialis schrieb:


> Also ich als Bayer trinke gerne:
> 
> - Tegernseer Hell (meines erachtens der gott unter den Bieren)



Das stimmt natürlich, was für ein Genuß !

   ..bin auch Bayer der in Ostwestfalen wohnt – und FCB-Fan natürlich – hab somit genug Feindschaft hier **hehe**


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (16. Dezember 2009)

Vodka > Beer ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (16. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Vodka > Beer ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jaaaaaaaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfmania (16. Dezember 2009)

nicht abdriften hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (16. Dezember 2009)

hab früher relativ viel bier getrunken. ein(!) lieblingsbier gab es selten, aber das ist eins meiner all-time-favourites:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (16. Dezember 2009)

Meistens und am liebsten trink ich *Warsteiner*... gelegentlich auch mal´n *Desperados* wenn man am Wochenende unterwegs ist.


----------



## Kaldreth (16. Dezember 2009)

Mein Kumpel sagt immer:

"American Beer is like making love in a canoo, fucking close to water"


----------



## sympathisant (16. Dezember 2009)

und recht hat er. war am freitag in nem diner und hab anheuser getestet. hat wie gefärbtes wasser geschmeckt ...


----------



## Silenzz (16. Dezember 2009)

Trinke gerne Desporadoes, hab meine Liebe zu dem Bier in Portugal entdeckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Muss aber wirklich Eiskalt serviert werden, sonst schmeckts nicht.
Dann noch ganz gerne Kölsch und auf Partys immer diese Bier-Mix getränke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (16. Dezember 2009)

Wer haut sich denn hier freiwillig und regelmäßig amerikanisches Bier rein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da wäre 30Cent-Pennerpisse aus´m Aldi billiger... und vom Geschmack kaum anders. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (16. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was anderes kommt mir nicht in den Kühlschrank, bzw in meinen Magen


----------



## EspCap (16. Dezember 2009)

Becks <3 Bis auf Chilled Orange (das schmeckt einfach nur zum kotzen) ist da eigentlich alles ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten auch gerne Met, wenn es ein gutes ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (16. Dezember 2009)

Deswegen importieren die Amis ja auch alles *g*

Ich finde man muss das Abwechslungsreich halten, dann schmecken sehr viele Biere besser.
Mein Favouriten sind Astra,Warsteiner, Becks gold, Krombacher, Desperados (1-2,danach schmeckts mir nicht mehr).


----------



## Sascha_BO (16. Dezember 2009)

Letztes Jahr auf dem Xmas-Markt gabs ´n Stand mit (ich glaub) dänischem oder belgischem Kirschbier... war echt lecker. 
Und weils heiß getrunken wurde hats auch entschprechend schnell gewirkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. Dezember 2009)

Mein lieblingsbier ist Tiger




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider gibts das nicht überall, direkt nach Tiger kommt das:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (16. Dezember 2009)

Mir sagte jemand "Tiger Bier ist das Bier der Golfer!", spielst Du Golf?


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Dezember 2009)

Wisst ihr was witzig ist....

die brauerei die das meiste Bier exportiert ist eine australische Brauerei und zwar *Foster´s*


----------



## sympathisant (16. Dezember 2009)

wieso ist das witzig? schmeckt ganz oke.


----------



## Deanne (16. Dezember 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr auf dem Xmas-Markt gabs ´n Stand mit (ich glaub) dänischem oder belgischem Kirschbier... war echt lecker.
> Und weils heiß getrunken wurde hats auch entschprechend schnell gewirkt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das hab ich vorgestern auch getrunken. Bin normalerweise nicht so der Biertrinker, aber Kirschbier klang spannend. Hat auch ziemlich gut geschmeckt.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Dezember 2009)

Also ich trinke überhaupt kein Bier. Weils mir net schmeckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Winipek (16. Dezember 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> [...]
> An dieser Stelle verweise ich gerne auf folgendes: http://www.istdasnormal.com/index.php?view=2277
> 
> Alle nur am Saufen interessiert, Volldeppen!



Was kennst Du denn für merkwürdige Seiten ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also mein Lieblingsbier ist :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibts leider nicht mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (16. Dezember 2009)

Bäh Jever Dark *würg*


----------



## marion9394 (16. Dezember 2009)

> ansonst Met!!!!!



endlich sagts ma einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *kuss-rüberwerf*


----------



## Bloodletting (16. Dezember 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> Was kennst Du denn für merkwürdige Seiten ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso merkwürdig? Schonmal umgeguckt?^^


----------



## Haxxler (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich trink eigentlich nur Biere aus der Umgebung.

Hier mal meine 3 lieblings Biere:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. Dezember 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Mir sagte jemand "Tiger Bier ist das Bier der Golfer!", spielst Du Golf?



Meinst du wegen dem Vornamen des berühmten Golfers oder was?^^

Habe das Bier zum ersten Mal in Vietnam getrunken. Dort schmeckt es natürlich um einiges besser als zu uns importiert^^

ps: ja, ich hab mal golf gespielt aber zu  der Zeit hab ich noch kein Bier getrunken also kommt das nicht daher^^


----------



## Wolfmania (16. Dezember 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Ich trink eigentlich nur Biere aus der Umgebung.
> 
> Hier mal meine 3 lieblings Biere:
> 
> ...



...und diese kenn ich alle - speziell das Erste ist sehr lecker !


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (16. Dezember 2009)

hm ich kann mich nicht entscheiden zwischen

Budweiser Budvar



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und Gaffel Kölsch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (16. Dezember 2009)

Weihenstephan Kristall-Weizen! Das beste Bier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. Dezember 2009)

Yeah Zäpfle rockt  ;D

aber am liebste immer noch Pennertonne aka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (16. Dezember 2009)

Herforder


----------



## XXI. (16. Dezember 2009)

_Wulle _Biere unereicht: fünf gesoffen, acht geseicht.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Dezember 2009)

wenns um bier geht hab ich eigentlich keine lieblingssorte :O
ich trink das was auf den tisch kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rushk (16. Dezember 2009)

<- Pfungstädter... Ansonsten am liebsten Met o.Ä.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Dezember 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> du **** bist noch nichtmal 16 du trinkst gar nichts!



doch, tu ich *fg*
sind ja nurnoch 2 monate bis 16 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trinithi (16. Dezember 2009)

Rushk schrieb:


> <- Pfungstädter... Ansonsten am liebsten Met o.Ä.



Met liegt mir schwer im Magen und knallt direkt. Aber verdammt ich mag das Honischzeusch ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber wenn es um Bier geht, dann am liebsten Beck´s 
Wenn es das nicht gibt, trink ich auch schon ma ein Bit oder Heineken.


----------



## El Homer (16. Dezember 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Yeah Zäpfle rockt  ;D
> 
> aber am liebste immer noch Pennertonne aka
> 
> ...


VERDAMMT BELEIDIGE DAS HOCH HEILIGE FAXE NICHT !

erm *hust* Faxe^^

oder halt Becks, Herforder, Paulaner...sehr gut, Erdinger...ganz klar


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ich trink sogar Weizen aus der Flasche, dann guckt mich jeder immer doof an.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich würd dich sofort steinigen :O

edit: weizen kann man nur aus der flasche trinken wenn man sofort ext ansonst gibts schaumbad :/


----------



## Falathrim (16. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich würd dich sofort steinigen :O
> 
> edit: weizen kann man nur aus der flasche trinken wenn man sofort ext ansonst gibts schaumbad :/


Nur wenn man Bier nicht trinken kann ;D


Was trink ich am Liebsten?
Astra Rotlicht, Oettinger Winterbier, PILSNER URQUELL, Krombacher auch ganz gerne, 5,0 leidenschaftlich beim Saufen, Warsteiner geht auch ma, Beck's sowieso, Flensburger ist immer nett, Franziskaner Dunkel gerne...
Ich mag fast jedes Bier.
Hauptsache Bier! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (16. Dezember 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich mag fast jedes Bier.
> Hauptsache Bier!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dazu fällt mir ein... hab vor kurzem mal ein Six-Pack *Duff *bei Aral gekauft... das Zeug kann man auch gut trinken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyro (16. Dezember 2009)

Ganz klar und unangefochtener Favorit: *Bitburger Pils* !


----------



## Ol@f (16. Dezember 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir ein... hab vor kurzem mal ein Six-Pack *Duff *bei Aral gekauft... das Zeug kann man auch gut trinken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schmeckt es?


----------



## Manowar (17. Dezember 2009)

"In Germany the Eschweger Klosterbrauerei, a brewery in Hessen, managed to acquire a licence and brews a Duff Beer under the german Reinheitsgebot"

DAS wird es warscheinlich erst gut machen. 
Ich will nicht wissen, wie es in den USA schmeckt.


----------



## sympathisant (17. Dezember 2009)

Eigentlich wird von den Simpsons-Produzenten nicht erlaubt, dass alkoholische Getränke unter dem Namen Duff vertrieben werden. In Australien hat schon mal ne Brauerei verloren. Bin gespannt ob das legal ist.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Dezember 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> endlich sagts ma einer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*bedank und verneig*

hab mir gestern erst wieder von nem Arbeitskollegen einen frischen met vom Imker bringen lassen

der wird wieder ein absoluter kracher!

Und der wird natürlich auch stilecht ausm Horn getrunken.


----------



## Manowar (17. Dezember 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> Eigentlich wird von den Simpsons-Produzenten nicht erlaubt, dass alkoholische Getränke unter dem Namen Duff vertrieben werden. In Australien hat schon mal ne Brauerei verloren. Bin gespannt ob das legal ist.



"Nach einem Rechtsstreit mit den Produzenten der Simpsons darf die Biersorte nun auch in Deutschland verkauft werden."


----------



## Sascha_BO (17. Dezember 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Schmeckt es?


Naja, da es hier im D-Land gebraut wird schmeckt es wie ein ganz "normales" dt. Bier... ich finds ganz lecker. Ähnlich wie´n Warsteiner, würd ich mal sagen.


----------



## Davatar (17. Dezember 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Naja, da es hier im D-Land gebraut wird schmeckt es wie ein ganz "normales" dt. Bier... ich finds ganz lecker. Ähnlich wie´n Warsteiner, würd ich mal sagen.


"normales deutsches Bier" triffts ziemlich gut, daher schmeckts mir auch gar nicht, viel zu herb ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (17. Dezember 2009)

finde warsteiner und krombacher radler sauber 
und sage euch finger weg von veltins und Hasseröder

ps. DAB nit zu vergessen und Brinkhoff´s No.1
als gute biere^^


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (17. Dezember 2009)

El schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren von welchem Braumeister ihr euer köstliches Met holt ?
> 
> PS: ich bevorzuge Becks und Herforder
> 
> ...



Dortmunder Kronen und / oder Hövels.

Das Dortmunder Bier ist einfach das Beste.


----------



## xxhajoxx (17. Dezember 2009)

Von den bekannten Marken her am liebsten Krombacher, aber noch viel besser is Stephanus Bräu aus Coesfeld oder Bergdesgardener Hell (sind meines Wissens nach beide kleine Privatbrauereien)


----------



## rovdyr (17. Dezember 2009)

Ganz einfache Antwort:

Flensburger Pilsener

Flensburger Brauerei

Besser gehts nicht!


----------



## mastergamer (17. Dezember 2009)

Bin überhaupt kein Bierfan .. Aber wenn es ein Bier sein muss, dann Corona.


----------



## Nawato (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich trinke nuuuur gaaaaaaanz selten mal ein Bier da ich noch unter 16 bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palatschinkn (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich trink gar kein Bier.. weh voll grauslig das Zeugs. Trink lieber guten Vodka oder Rum bzw. Baileys oder Eierlikör! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tardok (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich trink am liebsten Augustiner Helles oder Tegernseer Helles oder auch mal Tegernseer Spezial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Regionale Biere, wie z.B. das Tegernseer Bier ist einfach geil!


----------



## Lekraan (18. Dezember 2009)

mhmm... Met schmeckt mir auch fiel mir gestern auf ... ist zwar kein Bier, aber ok^^


----------



## Gothic_1234 (18. Dezember 2009)

beck ´s , Diesel , Berliner Kindl , Schwarz Bier usw


----------



## Lily (18. Dezember 2009)

altenmünster hefe weissbier <3

ansonsten liebe ich tschechisches pilsener (staropramen)


----------



## Perkone (19. Dezember 2009)

Auf http://www.bier1.de/ gibts massenweise verschiedenes Bier mit Meinungen dazu. Besonders lustig sind die ganzen Chinesischen Biere, die ein " - " als Bewertung haben, lustig zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trinithi (19. Dezember 2009)

Die Seite ist der Hammer, Perkone XD 

http://www.bier1.de/Samuel%20Adams%20Triple%20Bock.htm

Davon hätte ich wohl nicht probiert ^^


----------



## Dominau (19. Dezember 2009)

Trinithi schrieb:


> Die Seite ist der Hammer, Perkone XD
> 
> http://www.bier1.de/Samuel%20Adams%20Triple%20Bock.htm
> 
> Davon hätte ich wohl nicht probiert ^^




Uuugghh...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Germane (19. Dezember 2009)

Karlsberg URPILS

Mfg Germane


----------



## Redoran (20. Dezember 2009)

Stiegl


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Dezember 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Schmeckt es?



Das ist glaub' Gothaer.
Ich trink meist Holsten oder KöPi.


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. Dezember 2009)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Bin überhaupt kein Bierfan .. Aber wenn es ein Bier sein muss, dann Corona.



Ohja das is auch gut, total vergessen^^ Aber nur mit Limette drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jaskull (20. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Meine lieblins Biersorten sind Heineken und Schlenkerle (eine Art Rauchbier d.h der Hopfen wurde vorher geräuchert)


----------



## toe (21. Dezember 2009)

Stuttgarter Hofbräu ...muss man einfach lieben als Schwabe!!!  <3


----------



## Xhorn (21. Dezember 2009)

Bitburger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (21. Dezember 2009)

als Essener ganz klar Stauder. Ansonsten ist Becks vollkommen okay.


----------



## Potpotom (22. Dezember 2009)

Chimay Bleu ist ein Bier, alles andere ist nur Katzenpisse.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wenn ich mal Bock auf Katzenpisse habe, dann soll es Becks sein.


----------



## dacarl (22. Dezember 2009)

Ganz klare Sache:

BECKS


----------



## Asayur (22. Dezember 2009)

Na mal schauen, ob meine Biersorten jemand kennt^^
entweder das klassische Fohra (Fohrenburger)
oder aber wenn dann nur s`Stiftle von Mohrenbräu (s`Stiftle ist das 0,3er Bier^^)


----------



## 2boon4you (22. Dezember 2009)

Gösser 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (22. Dezember 2009)

Wasseralfinger Spezial


----------



## Navaleen (5. Januar 2010)

Ganz klar: TYSKIE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is lecker polnisches...wenn mal gerad keins zur Hand find ich Wernersgrüner ganz lecker oder Budweiser


----------



## copap (6. Januar 2010)

Regional:Rolinck

Ansonsten:Heineken,Becks


----------



## nemø (6. Januar 2010)

Das Nerdbier 0,5 ( Bier und gut !)


----------



## Kaldreth (6. Januar 2010)

copap schrieb:


> Regional:Rolinck
> 
> Ansonsten:Heineken,Becks



Yeha endlich mal einer, der auch Rolinck trinkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber Heineken ist doch Plörre dagegen!


----------



## PewPew_oO (6. Januar 2010)

Karhua!

Nichts ist besser als das finnische Karhu! =D


----------



## Mankind.WWE (6. Januar 2010)

Astra 
Becks
Flens


----------



## Samiona (6. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Feldschlösschen, Sonnenweisse, Cardinal


----------



## Natar (6. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: falls wer dies nicht kennt, probieren lohnt sich

bisher von deutschen - den bierkönigen in person - nur positives gehört


----------



## sympathisant (6. Januar 2010)

mal ne kurze frage, leicht OT:

hab noch n ungeöffnetes 5L-fässchen rumstehn. wie lange hält es sich wenn man es öffnet. also wie lange schmeckt das bier? hat jemand erfahrungswerte?


----------



## Kaldreth (6. Januar 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> mal ne kurze frage, leicht OT:
> 
> hab noch n ungeöffnetes 5L-fässchen rumstehn. wie lange hält es sich wenn man es öffnet. also wie lange schmeckt das bier? hat jemand erfahrungswerte?



Nicht sehr lange! Ist zwar schon ne Zeit her, dass ich das letzte Mal so ein Fässchen getrunken habe, aber da musste man es relativ schnell leer trinken, da es schnell abgestanden schmeckte! Ich würd sagen am nächsten Morgen kannst du es schon nicht mehr trinken, also man muss es an einem Abend trinken! So sind zumindest meine Erfahrungen mit Warsteiner vor ca. 3 Jahren. 

Aber ich bin eh kein Fan von den Fässchen finde das Bier schmeckt draus nicht besonders!


----------



## sympathisant (6. Januar 2010)

ist halt von sylvester übrig. dann werd ichs für die nächste party stehenlassen. hab dran gedacht dass so über die nächsten 5 tage verteilt alleine zu leeren, werd es aber wohl besser lassen. ist auch warsteiner. ;-)


----------



## Samiona (6. Januar 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Echt? Ich von deutscher Seite her immer nur Negatives. Dass es wie Wasser schmeckt. Tut es, im Vergleich zu den meisten deutschen Bieren, aber auch.


----------



## Natar (6. Januar 2010)

Samiona schrieb:


> Echt? Ich von deutscher Seite her immer nur Negatives. Dass es wie Wasser schmeckt. Tut es, im Vergleich zu den meisten deutschen Bieren, aber auch.


ja die verwächslid öppis

god abe wie wasser aber schmöckt nach bier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Nur der erste Schluck macht bissl Sauerrei.. aber das ist mir wurscht.


*mit steinen werf*


----------



## MoVedder (7. Januar 2010)

Felsgold !!!


----------



## XXI. (7. Januar 2010)

Erdinger hatte mal n Flaschenweizen, dass hat aber nich so gezuündet^^


----------



## Jester (7. Januar 2010)

Auf Parties wird in Jugendkreisen sowieso meistens nur Becks und Schoefferhofer getrunken, manchmal auch ein schnelles Oettinger oder Sternburg. (Zumindest in Berlin) 

Wenn ich nur mit nen paar Kumpels chille habe ich gerne ein schoenes Koestritzer Dunkel!
Gruesse
Jester


----------



## Xondor (7. Januar 2010)

Das Bier, das wir in Prag getrunken haben. Wie die alle geheißen haben weiß ich nicht^^ Jedenfalls war das das erste Bier, das mir wirklich geschmeckt hat.

Ansonsten kann ich vor allem sagen, dass ich Egger nicht mag (vllt auch nur weil ich es bis jetzt immer nur ungekühlt getrunken hab) und Stiegl auch nicht, obwohl ich an der Quelle wohne.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (7. Januar 2010)

Schlappeseppel ausm Bayrischen und ansonsten Bitburger/Veltins/Krombacher! 

Ab und zu mal n Weizen dazwischen tut auch ganz gut!


----------



## Apocalyptica (9. Januar 2010)

ich bin der "mädchen-bier" trinker ^^

wäldches kirschbier.
das geilste auf erden !!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zangor (9. Januar 2010)

Erdinger
Franziskaner
Paulaner
Becks
und im Sommer manchmal Kirsch Porter
im Winter eher weniger Bier, eher nen Grog und den nur mit Stroh 80


----------



## airace (11. Januar 2010)

Hach es gibt nichts über ein kühles Dithmarscher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petanos (11. Januar 2010)

Oetinger Radler - Ist allerdings ein Mischgetränk
Met - Kein Bier, aber schmeckt auch sehr gut
Veltins+ Blue, Kuruba - Kein richtiges Bier, aber schmeckt auch sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Desperados - Gut zum feiern, betrinken!


----------



## Aitaro (13. Januar 2010)

als saarlänner und homborjer nadüürlich karlsberg .. die brauerei is ganz inner nähe.. aber nur radler oder es mixery 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnitz22 (14. Januar 2010)

corona 
budweiser
stiegl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (14. Januar 2010)

Astra
5,0
Schwarzer Steiger
Köstritzer Schwarz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (14. Januar 2010)

omg was trinkt ihr hier für komische Sachen xD

Mich findet man meist da wo Füchsen, Schumi oder Frankenheim steht =)
meine Kumpels (meist ein paar Jahre älter als ich) haben mich schon vor Jahren auf Alt eingeschworen.

DEG ULTRA!!


----------



## Deanne (14. Januar 2010)

Becks
Asahi
Astra

Ich trinke normalerweise wenig Alkohol und vertrage nicht jedes Bier. Keine Ahnung warum, aber davon hab ich am nächsten Tag immer einen Kater und einen komischen Geschmack im Mund. Naja, mir wird bei Freunden meistens auch Kölsch aufgetischt und das kann man auch nicht wirklich als Bier bezeichnen.


----------



## Natar (14. Januar 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich trinke normalerweise wenig Alkohol und vertrage nicht jedes Bier. Keine Ahnung warum, aber davon hab ich am nächsten Tag immer *einen Kater und einen komischen Geschmack im Mund.*



normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

